# Can't get cat to vet



## Pattylvk (Apr 10, 2010)

I made my first attempt to get my cat into a carrier. I can't do it. He's fast, fights back, and is now under bed. I have bites & scratchEs on my arms At one point I'm afraid may have hurt him trying to keep him from running off. He hid from the house call vet too. Maybe if we put his treat in the carrier? And how will he behave if/when I do get him to vet? I'm afraid I've set his socialization back. I'm in tears. It's been nearly three years since he's seen
A vet 
Please Help
Patty


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I am very sorry. First of all calm down. Your kitty can sense you're nervous, and that will only make things worse.

I don't know if you have an appointment (if you do, I understand you have to get your can inside the carrier in a hurry to get there on time). If that's the case I suggest you cancel this one and get another appointment, and just leave your kitty alone for today...don't try to force him out of his "safe place" (that seems to be under the bed). Leave the carrier around, door opened, and put some food inside it to see if he would get in and out freely during the day once he calms down (and forgets about the scary moment he had with that carrier).

Then, the next appointment's day, just get inside the room he's in with the carrier. Try to lure him inside the carrier with something very tasty and smelly -like tuna. Try your best to keep him (and yourself) calmed and relaxed. If he gets inside by himself, you are all set...If he doesn't, once he is "distracted" eating, you could either try to gently push him inside the carrier, or try and wrap him with a towel and put him inside.

I hope you can actually get another appointment, 'cause trying to take him to the vet now that he's all stressed out and scared (and that you have gone through a hard time too) is not a good idea. More stressing and scary times will come once _at_ the vet, and this all started with the wrong foot.

Don't feel guilty or anything, this happened to me the very first time and I'm sure it has happened to may other cat owners. I was very sad and frustrated and I my poor Gatito had to go through some stressing times. But it is all forgotten now, and it will be fine for you too :wink Just give him some time.

Good luck! (and sorry about my English)

Lenka


----------



## Pattylvk (Apr 10, 2010)

Please don't apologize for your English, it's just fine. That's what I was thinking, putting food in the carrier. Getting him used to going into the carrier without picking him up, that's what he objects to. I figure that will work once. Then I'll need another trick or hopefully he will have forgotten by next time. The appt is cancelled. I'm also afraid when I get him there he will shred the vet! All my other cats have 'frozen' in this circumstances, this gatito fights back!
Patty


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I had a hard time the first time I had to take the cats to the vet (with Lily).
Try to wrap him up in a blanket or throw or towel and then stuff them into the carrier. Then you won't get scratched up. The first time (a day or so before) I made a game about throwing treats into the carrier and letting the cats get them.

This last time (a couple weeks ago) I decided to put both my carriers in the bathroom and get the cats to go in there first, and close the bathroom door. That way, there is less room to run and escape to. 

But I didn't have a problem this time at all. Lily was sleeping in the hallway; I was able to pick her up and put her into the carrier before she fully woke up. Harli squirmed a little because I had to carry her upstairs but didn't fight me at all going in the carrier.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

One thing that I find helps is to keep the carrier out as a safe place for kitty. Mine has a removable door, so I take that off, I have a soft fleece blanket in the carrier, and another over the top of the carrier (to make it nice and dark like a cave). This way, the carrier is around on a daily basis and the cat can lounge/sleep inside, so it's not something they're afraid of - and the blanket gets scented up with the scent of home, so that stays in for warmth/comfort too when we do need to go to the vet.


----------



## Pattylvk (Apr 10, 2010)

The carrier has been under the dining room table with a soft cushion in it since day one. He ignores it. We'll start putting his morning treat in it tomorrow. I wish I'd thought of the towel or pillow case. Saved me some bleeding.

I'm concerned will he bite and scratch the vet. I'll call when they are back from lunch and see what they say. I wonder if he may have to be sedated.

How did your cats behave with the vet on that first traumatic trip?


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

SomeRandomChick said:


> One thing that I find helps is to keep the carrier out as a safe place for kitty. Mine has a removable door, so I take that off, I have a soft fleece blanket in the carrier, and another over the top of the carrier (to make it nice and dark like a cave). This way, the carrier is around on a daily basis and the cat can lounge/sleep inside, so it's not something they're afraid of - and the blanket gets scented up with the scent of home, so that stays in for warmth/comfort too when we do need to go to the vet.


This. Excellent advice :wink I do that too. Removed the door, blanket and all and the cats even sleep inside


----------



## Pattylvk (Apr 10, 2010)

OK, I think I can handle the carrier problem. My concern now is when he bites and scratches the vet. The vet's office where I had an appointment suggested the 'house call' vet,' but he will bite and scratch any vet, no matter if it's here or the vet's office.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

he probably will NOT hurt your vet. and wait and see how happy he is to get back INTO the kennel when it's time to go home.
my nastiest cats have been little angels at the vet's. (of course there are exceptions, good luck with yours)


----------



## Pattylvk (Apr 10, 2010)

I've got a call into the house call vet. I'll see what she says, she's actually been here before, but he's hidden the whole time.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm surprised that the vet came and the cat was hiding and that was it. Here, vets don't make house calls unless your cat is in the bathroom already when they arrive. I lure Prince into the bathroom a few minutes before the vet comes, with turkey pastrami or a bought treat. I can't take Prince to a vet because he's very big and heavy (about 16lbs) and I have a back problem, and I'm very small. Besides, Prince wouldn't spend an hour sitting inside the carrier waiting for his turn. He'd go nuts and I don't think it's humane.

You can use the bathroom or any small place where there's no furniture to hide under/behind/above.


----------



## Pattylvk (Apr 10, 2010)

She came for a stool sample, we though there was blood in it. 

This time I will have to confine him to a small space.


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

Forest has been a PIA to get into the carrier from day one.
For us, it is a two person job when she was a lot younger. We take apart the carrier. One of us gathers her up, shielding her from seeing the carrier and places her in the bottom portion of carrier while the other person holds the top part of the carrier and immediately places it on. Then it's just the matter of getting the latches locked up. And off we go. 
She's not so bad now as she's gotten older and she's got slower reflexes but it is still the same way we put her into the carrier.


----------

